# Out of date scratch cards



## pingin (24 Feb 2017)

This probably illustrates my relationship with money very well. 

I recently gathered up about twenty winning scratch cards I had in the house. They prizes were mostly €2 or free cards. For some reason (probably to do with laziness and/or indifference!) I never cashed them. They're all well past the 90 days limit, some by years. 

This is probably a silly question but should I just chuck them in the bin or chance taking them to the post office?


----------



## Leo (24 Feb 2017)

No harm trying, all they can do is say no.


----------



## amtc (24 Feb 2017)

My dad does telly bingo (I know!). He wins a fiver most times and stored them all up for a year....timed out on most. Nothing available. 

No point in post office. Go straight to lottery


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Feb 2017)

All end dates listed here:

[broken link removed]

If the scratch card isn't listed you can claim it.


----------



## pingin (27 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I'll have a look at that list PaddyBloggit. Very useful.


----------

